
NASA explains why its mission to 'touch' the sun is basically insane - chrisnwasike
https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-explains-why-its-mission-to-touch-the-sun-is-basically-insane/
======
basicplus2
"it takes 55 times the amount of energy as it would take to go to Mars"

Well not really.. only if you want to do it in a "reasonable amount of time"

